# Tire Load Ratings



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, step one in our acquisition of a new Outback is complete. This weekend we took delivery of a new Nissan Titan LE CrewCab tow vehicle.

Step two will be a new 28RS-S in the spring (Why pay loan payments and storage through the winter, right?).

The Titan is equiped with the BigTow package (9400# tow rating) and P265/70R18 Goodyear Wrangler SR-A tires. Load rating is listed as 'SL', and a Service description 114S.

My question is: Will these tires be up to the task of pulling a 28RS-S? Several people have suggested that I really need an 'LT' tire with a load rating of 'E'. I do not know enough about the whole thing to know if they are correct or being overly cautious.

One thing I am finding, is that the choices in this tire size seem to be very limited!

P.S., I am also looking for some good - studable - snow tires for the Titan. Any suggestions?

Thanks for any help, it is appreciated.

Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the elite group known as outbackers







and congrats on your new ride.

Hopefully JollyMon or someone else who has a titan can chime in and give you some input on how your truck will tow.

Your tires are most likely up to the task weight wise. The reason for LT tires is to get the stiffer sidewall to reduce side to side movement which can in the worst case lead to sway or may make the rear end of the truck feel squishy under load. When I made the switch to LT's, my wife noticed an immediate difference, and for her to notice...............................







that's a big difference.

A good place to look for tires is tirerack.com, they have good prices and a huge selection.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For that truck the stock tires are fine for the job. No need to spend another 600 - 1000 dollars on new tires when you have new ones with the truck.

Most people recommend getting "LT" tires for the SUV's that are pulling as they tend to come with "P" tires, as they more for comfort then towing.

By the way welcome to Outbackers and happy camping in the spring.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike and Andy,

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have been watching the site for a few weeks and am impressed with the friendly nature, and sense of community here. Very reassuring for a neophyte such as myself.

As to the stock tires, I took another look at them, and they are 'P' tires, and are marked as 'normal loading'.

A set of 18" LT, 'E' rated tires looks to run about $1,000-1,200. Or, as the local mega dealer (Les Schwab) suggested, I could switch to a 17" setup and save quite a bit on the tire costs, as 17" is much more common at this point in time. Of course, doing tires and wheels is going to run about $1,000-1,200.....I think I see a pattern forming here.....hmm.

Any ideas on the merits of 17" vs. 18"? I would like to preserve ride quality as much as possible. Even with the extensive use I plan to give my Outback, the truck is my daily commuter, and the percentage of towing miles to total miles driven will be pretty small.

Again, thanks for the opinions, and the warm welcome. I hope to be a member of this forum and community for a long time to come.

Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My suggestion is to tow the Outback with stock tires. If the ride is not palitable, then decide whether or not your going move to LT's. I have P265's on my Avalanche, and they are definately softer when the tongue is sitting on the back, but I can't justifiy swapping to LT's until I've used all the tread off the stock tires. When I replace them, I will get LT's.

One more thing, like Mike said, you will notice a definate change in the ride with the LT's. Especially when not towing. Your Titan will definately ride like a truck, and not a car.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

One of the first comments my wife made after puttin LT's on her Yukon was something about having the teeth knocked out of her head







But she got used to it and now likes the truck ride and the rumbling Gibson she's got.

She sometimes jokes that if her mom were still alive she wouldn't believe Chris lovers her truck and her camping.

Mike


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Or, as the local mega dealer (Les Schwab) suggested, I could switch to a 17" setup and save quite a bit on the tire costs, as 17" is much more common at this point in time.


Has this guy taken the time to see if 17" rims would actually fit over your brakes? More often then not, you can't put smaller rims on because of clearance problems with the brakes.

Since Nissan put those tires on the truck from the factory then you would have to assume they are up to the task at hand. They may not be the best as far as sidewall rigidity goes, but they should at least be able to tolerate the weight the truck can handle.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's my official "WELCOME" Doug! 
(I answered his q's via email, but wanted to add this to the forum)

The 4x4, OFFROAD package on the NISSAN TITAN drops the tire size down to 17". Mine came with BF Goodrich Rugged Trail P285/70R17.

No ride issues pulling the 25RS-S.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's my official "WELCOME" Doug! 
(I answered his q's via email, but wanted to add this to the forum)

The 4x4, OFFROAD package on the NISSAN TITAN drops the tire size down to 17". Mine came with BF Goodrich Rugged Trail P285/70R17.

No ride issues pulling the 25RS-S.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome & Congrats!

I'd give it a test tow and see how it does before you go swapping out tires and wheels. You'll find out quickly if you don't like the ride. Then you can change wheels. As for the 18" well I have them on my truck and won't drop down to a 17", in time there will be plenty of choices and at least on the F350 the larger brakes need the larger rims.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Another thing to consider is the overall tire\wheel combo if the 17" are shorter than the stock setup the truck will get confused. All fuel injection controls are tied to the trans and speed that should be at given engine speed and trans gear. A different diameter tire will through every thing off.

Jim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, step one in our acquisition of a new Outback is complete. This weekend we took delivery of a new Nissan Titan LE CrewCab tow vehicle.
> 
> Step two will be a new 28RS-S in the spring (Why pay loan payments and storage through the winter, right?).
> 
> ...


I would suggest changing to the BFG AT TA LT 285/65/18 That is the same circumference as the stock tires (slightly wider) and they are rated to [email protected] They are 216$ at tire rack but you can get them from Sam's Club for less than that. Hope this helps.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Jared!

I read the reviews on tirerack.com, and these look like great tires!
I will put them on my short list for spring.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

